# Strange outcome



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

So.. I had an anery female, didn't have any males... so I used a snow.

12 eggs, outcome so far

1 anery
5 snow
2 anery motley

Bizarre! Waiting to see what else comes out.. guessing both are het for motley then, and anery is het for amel?


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Yup, the anery is het for amel and it does sound like both are het for motley. Is it a good motley pattern, or just a few circles?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

the motley is the big surprise there, nice one.

Lucky choice 

Mason


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Pretty good pattern, not perfect.. but definitely decent, and also of course completely blank belly which looks fantastic in hatchlings I must say


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

might get a snow motley from it too then


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

ooo.. motleys are so pretty.... that was a lovely surprise


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, always been my fav pattern.. i have tons of motleys


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Now I've had a strange snow out that I suppose might be motley, strange back pattern... patternless belly though.

What would I have gotten if one was het for motley, one het for stripe? I'm beginning to wonder if these are some sort of motley/striple combination and not actually motley...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Completely patternless belly..


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

awwwww it's pretty! 

and so tiny! 

i never imagine them to be that small... we got ours when they were a couple of months old...

sami


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its hard to say christy, in theory you should get the odd motley stripe or even cube... you might have to hang onto that one for a little while


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

What's really odd is from the 12 eggs so far I now have what looks to be 1 anery, 2 anery motley, 3 snow motley/stripe/something weird.. and 5 snow.. 1 egg still not pipped.

No amels at all

I think I will hold them all back for at least 6 months and see how they develop  Don't have enough motleys anyway and some of them look very nice... and i have enough plain stuff to sell anyway


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

anery to snow will yield almost all anerys, but seeing as the anery is het amel/snow then this carries through, hence u got no amels.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow thats a beauty :mf_dribble:Congarts hun :no1:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

nice!!! congrats : victory:​


----------

